

Show HN: Now in alpha missile.lab.io - adambutler
http://missile.lab.io

======
ChrisGranger
An error occurred in the application and your page could not be served. Please
try again in a few moments.

If you are the application owner, check your logs for details.

------
haxiomic
It's blank for me, i'm getting the following error,
[http://i.imgur.com/hOgoySO.png](http://i.imgur.com/hOgoySO.png) (screenshot)

------
adambutler
Use cursor keys to move and HOLD space to fire.

------
jrometty
blank for me as well

